# Good beginner Metal Songs



## kayhen (Jun 11, 2011)

Guys can u help me decide what cool beginners songs in metal i can learn?


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 11, 2011)

Highway to Hell and Seek and destroy. Countless legions of beginners grew their teeth on them.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 11, 2011)

Work on some Lamb of God. While I don't like them, they are single-handedly the reason my right hand is as good as (I like to pretend) it is.


----------



## Sephael (Jun 12, 2011)

Dio - Holy Diver, Metallica - One, Black Sabbath - Iron Man.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 12, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Work on some Lamb of God. While I don't like them, they are single-handedly the reason my right hand is as good as (I like to pretend) it is.



They aren't really beginner beginner though more high level beginner? I mean we're just assuming the kid can palm mute


----------



## Blake1970 (Jun 15, 2011)

Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls, Black Sabbath - Paranoid.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jun 15, 2011)

I think everyone has to start off learning guitar to some Metallica songs. I wouldn't say there is any song in particular that's mandatory, but it's where we all begin it seems 

I also learned a bunch of Joe Satriani - not exactly metal but it will definitely broaden your playing style early on.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 15, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> They aren't really beginner beginner though more high level beginner? I mean we're just assuming the kid can palm mute



I guess your right. The first song I ever learned on guitar was Laid to Rest though, so I guess it's possible.


----------



## Blake1970 (Jun 15, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I guess your right. The first song I ever learned on guitar was Laid to Rest though, so I guess it's possible.



I learned 11th Hour awhile back. It's a fun one to play along with.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 15, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> I think everyone has to start off learning guitar to some Metallica songs. I wouldn't say there is any song in particular that's mandatory, but it's where we all begin it seems
> 
> I also learned a bunch of Joe Satriani - not exactly metal but it will definitely broaden your playing style early on.



I have never, in 10 years of playing learned a single metallica song 

Some Black Sabbath is a great start. Judas priest sans solos has some easier ones too.


----------



## whiskey5 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm still learning, but its pretty fun to play the main riffs from Megadeth - Peace Sells. Then its not a far cry to play the main riffs from Metallica - Am I Evil.

Eventually I want to be able to piece together all the parts of each song as I work on the techniques required.


----------



## Gamma362 (Jun 15, 2011)

enter sandman. simple, straight forward, easy, and as over rated and over played the song it, its catchy as hell


----------



## grim7 (Jun 15, 2011)

system of a down-sugar Slayer-Raining Blood Megadeth-Holy Wars Pantera-5 Minutes Alone&Cowboys from hell Anthrax-Antisocial


----------



## Bigfan (Jun 16, 2011)

whiskey5 said:


> Then its not a far cry to play the main riffs from *Diamond Head* - Am I Evil.



fixed that for ya.


----------



## cypher858 (Jun 16, 2011)

you could always just start with some slipknot. I remember building up some skill playing their stuff.


----------



## kamello (Jun 16, 2011)

grim7 said:


> system of a down-sugar Slayer-Raining Blood Megadeth-Holy Wars Pantera-5 Minutes Alone&Cowboys from hell Anthrax-Antisocial


 

FFFFFFUUUUUUUU I learnt Cowboys from hell only after 7 mofucking months playing 
(even though, I was playing some Dream Theater, lots of Metallica and Porcupine Tree), 
and strangely enough, I could only play it by finger 

anyways, some good recommendations are early Metallica 
(and Suicide and Redemption from Death Magnetic is pretty fun to play along)
System of a down, also it will teach you how to Drop Tune
Scorpions, AC/DC, Black Sabath, and almost everything from the 80's
Iron Maiden, give atry to The main riff of the trooper, it will teach you how to gallop
Easy Dream Theater songs, nice for different time signatures, also you should give a try
to their mellodic or easy shredding solos (The Minisitry of lost souls was the first solo i learnt
and Finally Free the first one with a few Shreding sections on it)
and give a try to learn the tapping section on One and the Rhytm guitar


----------



## InnerDignity (Jun 17, 2011)

Learn Psychosocial by slipknot. I'm more of a deathmetal/jent/metalcore/hxc guy but everyone loves that song and it's SUPER EASY


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Jun 17, 2011)

InnerDignity said:


> Learn Psychosocial by slipknot. I'm more of a deathmetal/jent/metalcore/hxc guy but everyone loves that song and it's SUPER EASY



damn!!! i was just going to say psychosocial.

OP, its really only a few notes in drop A tuning. unless you do the solo, but im assuming you wont haha its pretty hard


----------



## caskettheclown (Jun 19, 2011)

What do you consider metal?

Metallica has great beginner songs!

Pantera has some easy and more difficult songs.

Bullet for my Valentine is fun to play as well.

Killswitch Engage is great as well

Have fun man!


----------



## Jontain (Jun 20, 2011)

Pleanty of good songs to start on out there, just give yourself a good amount of time to practice each part/riff and in no time you will be jamming along.

Sabbath - Paranoid or Black Sabbath
Metallica - Fade to Black, Welcome Home and others suggested
System of a Down - Spiders, Arieals


----------



## Blackheim (Jun 20, 2011)

It mostly depends on your musical preferences, as most people here told you to learn some Metallica, I would like to recommend you to play some Kreator songs (Impossible Brutality), Old Death (Spiritual Healing) and/or some Black Metal songs (if you like BM ofc)... you can try with some Emperor or Dimmu Borgir, they sound very well and are easy and REALLY FUN to play. Lamb of God is a good choice also...

Being said that, most of the bands I mentioned before use tremolo picking, palm mutes, groovy riffing and are fun to play... You can purchase the GuitarPro app if you do not have it yet or try the free Linux alternative (TuxGuitar).


----------



## jymellis (Jun 20, 2011)

manson -beautiful people
heart-barricuda
also linkin park-place for my head

(these are the songs i taught my 15 year old son in less than 2 days) super easy and in e standard  but still riff heavy and fun


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 21, 2011)

Demon Hunter - Infected
Killswitch Engage anything for the most part
Sepultura - Refuse/Resist
Judas Priest - Living After Midnight


----------



## Nile (Jun 21, 2011)

Slayer will give you the picking, all their songs really aren't that fast, only ones remotely difficult would be Chemical Warfare and Altars of Sacrifice, and are mostly simple.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 21, 2011)

No matter which songs or what bands a person learns, the real and most important challenge/goal should be to nail the announciations, and really concentrate on making those speakers move how you want them to.


----------



## kayhen (Jun 21, 2011)

kamello said:


> FFFFFFUUUUUUUU I learnt Cowboys from hell only after 7 mofucking months playing
> (even though, I was playing some Dream Theater, lots of Metallica and Porcupine Tree),
> and strangely enough, I could only play it by finger
> 
> ...



easy DT songs such as?


THX for all the replies guys


----------



## TheBotquax (Jun 26, 2011)

Necrophagist has some pretty basic tunes, if you want to check them out

/troll

In all reality, Lamb of God has a few intermediate/beginner songs.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 26, 2011)

Nile said:


> Slayer will give you the picking, all their songs really aren't that fast, only ones remotely difficult would be Chemical Warfare and Altars of Sacrifice, and are mostly simple.



War Ensemble is pretty tricky if I remember well.


----------



## kamello (Jun 28, 2011)

kayhen said:


> easy DT songs such as?
> 
> 
> THX for all the replies guys



Forsaken was the first full DT song i learnt, although is in D standar, there is a version in E (although the voice is anoying  

Pull me Under is very fun to play, although there is a run at minute 3:?? that is pretty tough,
the solo also is very easy, once you have a good sync between right and left hand

The Ministry of lost souls, ignoring the instrumental section, this song is pretty easy, specially 
if you are good with chords 

Prophets of War, no solo and just octave notes

The Rhytm Guitar of As I Am, very simple, but is in C standart....

and i recently learnt Finally Free


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 28, 2011)

Amon Amarth - Pursuit of Vikings
Was my first "Death Metal" song. Pretty easy, and a cool groove.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 28, 2011)

kamello said:


> Forsaken was the first full DT song i learnt, although is in D standar, there is a version in E (although the voice is anoying





I actually like this version!


----------



## pstol (Jun 30, 2011)

Try anything by protest the hero, a good combination of most of your funner guitar playing aspects


----------



## kamello (Jun 30, 2011)

pstol said:


> Try anything by protest the hero, a good combination of most of your funner guitar playing aspects


 
are you kidding right? 
if not, wich songs by them are suitable for a Beginner?
I just can play a few sections in Bloodmeat, never tried really
hard though


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jun 30, 2011)

Unearth and Killswitch


----------



## Djenty (Jun 30, 2011)

My first song was Enter Sandman 
Great beginner song!


----------



## failshredder (Jun 30, 2011)

I quote some guy on the internet: All you need to become a god of metal is your trusty axe, a copy of Rust in Peace, and a basement where your mother fears to tread.


----------



## Solodini (Jul 4, 2011)

Pantera riffs, Killswitch Engage, Black Label Society, Sabbath, Sepultura and Soulfly, Disturbed, some Fear Factory could be fun, Gojira maybe, In Flames, Machine Head riffs can be pretty easy but there are some difficult bits, as is the case with Mastodon.

Opeth are pretty variable in difficulty but they should be manageable, for the most part.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jul 9, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> No matter which songs or what bands a person learns, the real and most important challenge/goal should be to nail the announciations, and really concentrate on making those speakers move how you want them to.


 


For any songs you want to learn, make you got that feeling right!

Btw, you might want to learn some metalcore stuffs from As I Lay Dying, Born of Osiris or Killswitch Engage (already mentioned). Not exactly beginner stuffs but a great way to work on for metal picking....


----------



## Lrrrr (Jul 9, 2011)

Kr1zalid said:


> For any songs you want to learn, make you got that feeling right!
> 
> Btw, you might want to learn some metalcore stuffs from As I Lay Dying, Born of Osiris or Killswitch Engage (already mentioned). Not exactly beginner stuffs but a great way to work on for metal picking....



Early AILD stuff is good. Confined was one of the first full songs I played.

My absolute first song was What Drives the Weak by Shadows Fall.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jul 9, 2011)

Opeth, early Nevermore, some Dream Theater, Death.


----------



## sunbasket (Jul 15, 2011)

Gojira is great for jamming along to, and it will help your tremolo picking, palm muting and pinch harmonics.

Some older-school metal never hurt anybody either. I remember spending so much time junking around on Metallica riffs, from Fade to Black to Orion.

Depends on where your tastes lie man!


----------



## p2pcreep (Jul 20, 2011)

Killswitch Engage was my first band to learn and Iron Maiden you can get riff and solos from them.


----------



## pstol (Jul 21, 2011)

kamello said:


> are you kidding right?
> if not, wich songs by them are suitable for a Beginner?
> I just can play a few sections in Bloodmeat, never tried really
> hard though



Sorry for the late response. No, this is actually the first metal song I learned to play. Just sit down with a metronome (or guitar pro and the speed-up feature) and take your time learning it. Once the muscle memory is down you'll find that learning more stuff of this calibur gets easier, and it's so fun to play imo


----------



## pstol (Jul 21, 2011)

Also, watch your picking and make sure that it makes sense as you're doing it so that you aren't picking up poor alternate/economy picking techniques in the more complicated riffs. Analyze what you're playing when you play it slowly and make sure you think you're doing it right. Luke and Timmy actually have some youtube walkthroughs of their songs as well you might find informative.


----------



## Skanky (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeez, what happened to the days when "Smoke on the Water" was a good beginner song?


----------



## linchpin (Jul 30, 2011)

I used Rage Against The Machine debut as my teacher to learn how to play and most importantly it was fun..... mind you i couldn't do the leads..... still can't...


----------



## Neogospel (Aug 9, 2011)

kayhen said:


> easy DT songs such as?
> 
> 
> THX for all the replies guys



Overture 1928 , is not that hard give it a shot!


----------



## Xtreme090 (Aug 10, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> Highway to Hell and Seek and destroy. Countless legions of beginners grew their teeth on them.



haha awesome, i actually started with that 10 years ago, i totally forgot about those xD


----------



## Tranquilliser (Aug 12, 2011)

Try Bleed by meshuggah.
The opening riff is on the one string, you can't go wrong. 

I kid, I kid.
In serious though, some easy metal songs (if you can tolerate it)
Most Bullet for My Valentine is pretty simple stuff, and fairly catchy too.
Their solos are pretty cool (and not too tricky), and the riffs are good for alternate picking skills.

You might try learning some Symphony X riffs, like the main (chorus) riff from Sea of Lies.

Otherwise, it starts getting kinda complex.
Even something like Deadbolt, by Thrice is a pretty cool song to play(and not hard, at all)


----------



## TheFerryMan (Aug 12, 2011)

THe First half of Heir apprent (by Opeth) Is a pretty fun tune, not super hard but enough of a challenege that you won't feel like a tool for playing it, they the acoustic section happens, and i cry.

also, Tool. simple riffs in wierd ass timing.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Aug 12, 2011)

Anything off the 1st 4 Metallica records.


----------



## DouglasAdams (Aug 20, 2011)

High on Fire's Rumors of War is incredibly simple and great fun to mess around with friends also most Iron Maiden can be done with ease by any guitarist who has at the very least an incredibly vague idea of guitar playing


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 21, 2011)

No but seriously definitely a lot of early Metallica, some Death stuff, some Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Black Sabbath.

Am I Evil by Diamond Head and Agent Orange by Sodom are kind of easy too, but Agent Orange is a little fast after the intro.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Aug 23, 2011)

vader-predator
tortur killer-forever dead
unleashed-where no life dwells
illdisposed-blood on your parade
amon amarth-sabbath bloody sabbath
tierra santa- medieval

and many many other!!


----------



## dr_game0ver (Aug 23, 2011)

nope... it doesen't exist...


----------



## the fuhrer (Aug 23, 2011)

I started with metallica stuff and lots of obituary riff's


----------

